# Poor Icsi results



## ansie (Mar 27, 2003)

Hello Peter

We have just had our third attempt at ICSI, 10 eggs were collected, which we were told were all mature. but only 5 fertilised, this seems very low to me for ICSI. 

Should I question this?

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

ansie said:


> Hello Peter
> 
> We have just had our third attempt at ICSI, 10 eggs were collected, which we were told were all mature. but only 5 fertilised, this seems very low to me for ICSI.
> 
> ...


Yes, 50% fertilisation is very poor for ICSI. At my clinic we run at 90-95% for every patient.

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## ansie (Mar 27, 2003)

Hello Peter

Thanks very much for replying, unfortunately in the end only two of the embryos went on to divide to 4 cells and that was by day three, so even the 5 that fertilised didn't seem to do very well. This cycle seems so much worse than our last and our clinic don't seem to have an answer, any thoughts?

Thanks in advance
Anna


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

ansie said:


> Hello Peter
> 
> Thanks very much for replying, unfortunately in the end only two of the embryos went on to divide to 4 cells and that was by day three, so even the 5 that fertilised didn't seem to do very well. This cycle seems so much worse than our last and our clinic don't seem to have an answer, any thoughts?
> 
> ...


This is a poor result. You need to ask your clinic why the ICSI fert rate was so poor and why only one embryos went on.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

